# c'mere deer recipe



## Lhamilton (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone know the recipe to c'mere deer or any other deer attracants ?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

yep the recipe to c'mere deer is big ol bag of rice bran


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sugar beets*

PLANT SUGAR BEETS. By far the best deer attractant I have ever found. I simply scrape up a few different spot maybe 10x10 or 20x10 and then scatter sugar beet seeds all over it then scrape the ground again with a hard toothed rake..... I had deer digging HUGE holes to get to those things all winter, then into spring and right up until I tilled the last of them under to plant this years plots (got a tractor this year!!!). Now is the perfect time to plant them too.

Steve:beer:


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

A sprinkling of a flavorful koolaid to stimulate the olfactory senses and not least of all but very important, an aggressive promotion campaign. As far as the liquid variety....vanilla. Go with the good advice spflugradt provided and benefit all the wildlife in your area. A food plot is legal in my state, baiting is not.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

The main ingredient in c'mere deer is rice bran and rice bran is about $6.35 for 40#.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

yep , mostly rice bran. Make sure it is fresh. Raw rice bran goes bad after a few months then they dont like it as much.Raw rice bran is what the feed stores sell in 40 or 50lb bags. I had deer stand in line 10 deep in Coleman Co. Texas to eat it the first time I put some out about 2 years ago. I always put out small piles 3-5 lbs at a time. They dont like it so much when it gets wet and molds. Deer wont fill up on it like corn. They get a taste then move on. But they will eat some every time they come into a food plot or near a corn feeder when they first show up.


----------



## jerdewhunts (Sep 13, 2010)

Seems to me it should be named c'mere chipmunk


----------



## YOAhunter (Mar 8, 2010)

Any thought on adding sugar or a dried sweetner into the rice bran. Think it would help much


----------



## BigErn (Jan 31, 2010)

Found this,going to mix some up this weekend,
50# Rice Bran or Wheat Bran
Large bag of Brown Sugar
3 packages of Strawberry Jello

Pour half of Bran onto large bucket. Mix in brown sugar and jello.

Pour portions into 1 gallon zip lock bags.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

BigErn said:


> Found this,going to mix some up this weekend,
> 50# Rice Bran or Wheat Bran
> Large bag of Brown Sugar
> 3 packages of Strawberry Jello
> ...


Sounds you are making a desert. Now all you need is the Cool Whip LOL 
Rice Bran is all you need. JMO


----------



## ELLERMAN (May 15, 2006)

Sounds good enough to eat.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

Never heard of using Rice Bran....maybe I'll pick some up at Tractor Supply! I see they have a 40lb bag for $22. That seems outrageous compared to what people said above!


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

*rice bran cost*

large chains like tractor supply and orshlands often have higher prices on many items (though some things are cheaper) shop around at some of the local feed stores and see what you can find, I havent priced it yet but Ill let you know soon


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW - $22 bucks that is HIGH
rice bran works great down here in ar-kansas


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

$22 that is cheap they want $ 30 up here and then they are sold out and that is at a feed mill


----------



## cabin fever (Nov 21, 2007)

I buy deer feed in a 50lb. bag for $12.95at morris suussex pet supply on rt. 10 nj. Works like an addictive drug for deer, smells like a kids breakfast bcereal. Has grain, mollasses, oats plus. When they're out of it I buy horse sweet feed. Smells the same an works just as well an is the same price. I swear buy both of them an you cant beat the price compared to comere deer or any of the other big name deer products. Just food for thaught (no pun intended).


----------



## danlbun (Jul 30, 2004)

Rice bran down here in Louisiana is 5.00-6.00 for 50#!!!


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Price probably has a lot to do with how much rice is grown in your area I would think. Not much rice production up here in Iowa.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

AfterLife said:


> WOW - $22 bucks that is HIGH
> rice bran works great down here in ar-kansas



$22 is stupid, I can get it at the gas station up the road for $7 and they are higher than everybody else.


Soy meal works better IMHO if you can find it.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

do you think Mule Deer will be attracted to it?


----------



## lleamons (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW..didn't realize ol' bran was that high. I get it for about 70$ a ton. Guess that's a benefit of having a big storage barn and using it to feed about 300 head of cows. Guess I've been taking it for granted how cheap my deer food is!:wink:


----------



## matjok (Oct 11, 2008)

09Dreamseason said:


> do you think Mule Deer will be attracted to it?



Defenitely not! They will eat only if the bag is labelled "for mule deer".


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

My deer wont TOUCH sweet feed. I even tried mixing it with corn, they ate all the corn piece by piece and left the sweet feed. It layed there and got green with mold.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

di-calcium phospate,red range salt and agriculture lime. mix and pour on the ground, the weather will take care of the rest. dont fall in the hole the deer make. good luck


----------



## fusetron (Jun 9, 2010)

kc hay seed said:


> di-calcium phospate,red range salt and agriculture lime. mix and pour on the ground, the weather will take care of the rest. dont fall in the hole the deer make. good luck


I have a recipe like that only it has Selenium in it as well.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

At what ratio do you mix this?


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

fusetron said:


> I have a recipe like that only it has Selenium in it as well.


Pretty sure that selenium is bad for deer....can't remember why, but was really bad..... *very* small amounts _maybe_ ok.... (but don't count on it....) Don't want to claim to be proclaiming the gospel truth, but I don't think it's good for deer.... Check into it before using it in your mineral licks for deer.....

Anyone who knows more, please confirm or debunk this...... I'm no expert, but I'm 90% pretty sure this is correct....

I'm sure the answer can be easily found... just too lazy ( and to tired to be bothered..) to do it right now...

someone confirm this???


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

Selenium is good for deer based on my research.(5 min. google search "selenium for whitetail") 
http://www.whitetailinstitute.com/info/news/mar04/10.html 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=30812
http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/deermanagement/NAW_understand_0209/index1.html


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

09Dreamseason said:


> do you think Mule Deer will be attracted to it?


I am going to try it this year. I know, by us, they like watermelon rinds. We will eat it and put it out 20 yards from our ranch house, in the morning, the mulies are there eating it.... never tried it at a feeder though. We put out alfalfa for them and they love it.


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

mikemkd said:


> Selenium is good for deer based on my research.(5 min. google search "selenium for whitetail")
> http://www.whitetailinstitute.com/info/news/mar04/10.html
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=30812
> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/deermanagement/NAW_understand_0209/index1.html


 Thanks mike,

I must be thinking of something else....or maybe I just got the wrong info..
Think there is something added to many trace mineral supplements for livestock that is bad for deer, thought it was selenium, I stand corrected.

Good to know...


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

ttt...interesting thread


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Ttt.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting read. I was not aware of the bran being the main ingredient. I will say I have seen several deer make a beeline for c'mere deer on the ground and stand there and lick it up until it's gone....I will have to do a search in my area for some rice bran


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Interesting thread - I put down "three day harvest" and it took 2 weeks and 100# of corn to get a lonely fawn to show up on camera.  My tree rats have never ate so good. :angry:

I know there's deer in the area, I've seen them; just not on my lot.


----------



## 1idrod (Sep 30, 2010)

$22 for rice bran here too at SS. ***!!!


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

try this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Il0cvnkxE&feature=related


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

or this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeV-crCQ3X0


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is what I mix up works great.
2 parts rice bran 1 part corn 1 part horse sweet feed.
Its real cheap to put together.Rice bran 5$ for 50lbs 6.50 for 50lbs corn and 7.50 for 50lb bag of horse sweet feed. When I put out about 10-20lbs of it the deer just maul it till its gone.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

who has tried deer cane?


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

I used deer cane last year and know have decided that i will start it in early May and keep the spots going all year!!! Deer dug a 8" hole in the spot i poured it.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wappkid said:


> Here is what I mix up works great.
> 2 parts rice bran 1 part corn 1 part horse sweet feed.
> Its real cheap to put together.Rice bran 5$ for 50lbs 6.50 for 50lbs corn and 7.50 for 50lb bag of horse sweet feed. When I put out about 10-20lbs of it the deer just maul it till its gone.



your feed store must be a heck of a lot cheaper than mine. Rice Bran where i live is $23 for I THINK 40lb. bag, maybe 50 lb. And the horse feed is about $10, so thats not too much different, but the rice bran is way too much to do that.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

bsites9 said:


> your feed store must be a heck of a lot cheaper than mine. Rice Bran where i live is $23 for I THINK 40lb. bag, maybe 50 lb. And the horse feed is about $10, so thats not too much different, but the rice bran is way too much to do that.


We get it straight from the from the mill.200$ a ton. I usually split a ton with a buddy. They sell a lot of their product to Buck grub. Here is their website

http://martinrice.com/


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

We add salt to ours here in NC. We also buy the deer nuggets in a 50 lb. bag at the local feed mill. After a few feedings the deer will keep coming back to the spot and use it like a mineral lick. Rice bran mixed with dry feed molasses works like a magnet. Just keep putting small amounts out with your corn to keep them coming. The only problem is it does not like the rain.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> who has tried deer cane?


I have used it for years. I think it's more of a mineral than the cmere deer. When I put it in places where soils are more fertile, the deer tend to ignore it. But when I put it in an area where the soil is poor, they destroy it. Some places by my camp that I have been doping for years are now holes over a foot deep, where they started as level ground.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Deer Cane is almost totally soda ash. I use soda ash to boil deer skulls in to remove the tissue and fat. I ran out this year and boiled one in the deer cane powder. Works just as good. Yes, it is a mineral.


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

For the ones finding Rice bran for $20-23 a 50#, they are quoting you stabilized rice bran. The stabilized bran will basically last longer in a "proper storage situation", and you do pay dearly for the stabilization. I know this because we use rice bran when formulating horse feed rations, as do most feeds that incoporate rice bran. I do tend to use the stabalized version due to having to store the feed ration for months when I have it mixed. If you will check withy some of your local feed stores they should be able to get in the plan rice bran. I will tell you this you might have to do some explaining to the feed stores as to what you are looking for, basically that you don't want to stabalized bran. I know that sounds bad to say, but it has been my experience when dealing with feed stores, grain mills, and feed distributors that they tend to "just sell the products". I really hope that last comment doen't offend anyone cause I didn't mean for it to. I have just spent a lot of time on the phone with these different places throughout college as well as now, doing feed ration formulations and ordering bulk feed stuffs.


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

Ttt. I'll have to write some of this down when I get out of this tree


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Try a cheap bag of horse feed. Works for me.


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

Just called local elevator and rice bran $28.00 for 50 lbs here


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

what do you all use for mule deer?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I tried all kinds of stuff this summer and all I managed to get on camera was bears, turkeys, raccoons and tree rats !!!! The #$%^&*(O)P Raccoons had a meeting right there on camera in an effort to get my spin feeder down out of the tree I had it hung in. Now I am not feeding anything on any sort of regular basis. I hunt over acorns and then I may put some feeders back out once the acorns slow down. 

I really like to mix acorn crush with corn. Half a bag of crush with 40-50lbs of corn. They will chase you down when you are hauling that mix into the feeder.


----------

